# Leisure batteries again...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I have 2 x 110 ah Elecsol Carbon fibre batteries fitted to the van that have failed and need replacing, they have lasted about 7 years and cost about £100/110 each if I remember correctly. AFAIK you can't get Elecsols anymore.

I've been looking on the Tayna website as I got good service from them before and they have a range of 110ah batteries varying from about £50 up to £125.

https://www.tayna.co.uk/110Ah-Leisure-Batteries-G152.html

The only stipulations are they need to have the + terminal front right and dimensions around 170mm L x 340mm W to make replacement straightforward.

We're hardly ever on hook up and low power users. 2 x 110's along with solar have always been more than sufficient for us powerwise.

As usual its a minefield out there  
*I'm happy to pay around £100 per battery but just wondering if the cheaper ones are worth a punt?*...

Any advice or recommendations from other sources would be appreciated as always.

Pete


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Pete, agree about Tayna, excellent service.
Also found Banner to offer good service.
My personal view, is buy quality.
edit
incidentally, a few weeks ago, I purchased two gel from Tayna.
Gell prices have seriously come down!


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi Pete.
Check out Leisure batteries on Ebay. There's lots to choose from.
I bought XPLORER. Currently 2x 135amp for £179.00. 
In fact I bought 3. They are the same size as 110a but not sure of the terminal layout. I've had them since March and they have been excellent. Like you we rely on solar panels and very rarely use hookup.
They have a 4 year warranty also.
Hope this helps but in the end the choice is yours.
Frank


----------



## Kirbz73 (Nov 22, 2015)

After reading reviews I also purchased the explorer batteries, not received them yet but for the price they seem excellent value and with a 4 year guarantee you can't go wrong


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Check what value the four year guarantee has.


A short while ago I found out just what use the one I had was, two and a half years from purchase, battery failed, terms of warranty required battery to be returned for them to check or get your own independent check carried out send them the report (you pay for test report and return costs).
If they decide you have a claim against warranty they will supply a replacement at a discount based on a sliding scale dependant on how far into the warranty term you are, the terms I was offered were not generous to say the least.


.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pete your depiction of the terminals is more usual than the other way round. 
But your cables must be very short if you can't connect the other way round.

Ray.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

I make no claim to understanding batteries, but there's some interesting stuff here: http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/battery-technology.php

You'll see they rate Varta LFD batteries highly - although whether the dimensions would work for you is another matter.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If we were buying, we would go for a branded wet battery.

Easier to maintain, not so picky about charging and handle deep discharge pretty well.

As it happens we got four new AGM 125AH 6V batteries for free from a customer, so we are using those.










Agree about the four year warranty, looks good but in practice it rarely gives you any meaningful protection.

Varta 110AH wets are about £100 or so each,

Peter


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I read somewhere that for similar capacity batteries, the heavier the battery the better (more lead?)?

We have 2 x 110ah batteries, one is a Banner Energy Bull, the other is a branded make. The Banner is 2.5kg heavier.

In the past, we've always bought batteries via mail order but next time I think they'll be bought from a local dealer/car factors just in case there's any issues. Don't really fancy sending a battery back for whatever reason via a courier due to the cost. Three years down the line with our current batteries, we've been lucky with no issues but just a thought really.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks guys, lots of advice and info for me to mull over there.


Point taken about the warranties, I think there are a few old threads on here about folk having problems with them, especially the now defunct elecsol brand.


Ray, the batterys are arranged in a sort of inverted L shape due to their location in the underfloor locker, that's why I would prefer the + front right terminal, I suppose the cables could be modified but a straight forward swap would be preferred.


There are some good Xplorer deals on Ebay, thanks for that and i'm also looking around for some branded ones like Varta etc.


Pete


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

peejay said:


> Thanks guys, lots of advice and info for me to mull over there.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete ..

if you have not thought of before.. when comparing manufacturers batteries (the same type and ah capacity) ... it's useful to look at the weight.. the heavier they are the more lead they have.. the more lead the thicker the plates so better quality..

weight should be in the specs..

I bought my Exide gels from Tanya .. good prices and fast delivery

would recommend buying a reputable brand.. https://www.tayna.co.uk/Leisure-Batteries-C45.html


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Jim, deerfordog mentioned that as well, something that I hadn't thought about before and will take into consideration.

My budget doesn't stretch to Gels. :smile: :wink:


Pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quick update,

Eventually went with Tayna again and got a pair of 115ah Endurolines for £230 delivered next day.

Fitted a few days ago and working fine. We'll be off soon for a few days off hook up, so they will get a good test out then.

https://www.tayna.co.uk/EXV115R-Enduroline-Calcium-Leisure-Battery-P8296.html

Pete


----------



## Rabbiteer (Dec 25, 2008)

Our Timberland Ducatto X250 panel van came fitted with a pair of 110AH Platinum low Height LB110L batteries under the front seats. They lasted 6 1/2 years. The criteria for fail is 'will they allow the diesel heater to start on a cold morning on day 3 without hookup'. It takes over 10amps and needs the voltage to stay up. We do have an 80W solar panel on the roof. Over 6 years seemed good so I replaced them with the current equivalent which seems to be LB6110L for £189.98 the pair delivered. I just had not bargained for taking the seats apart and out to do it so, if you are not as young as I used to be, you need to add the cost of a weeks Ibuprofen!


----------

